# What make model is this?



## usnrigger (Jul 5, 2010)

i found this flashlight in a box of stuff. Can anyone tell me who makes this and if there is replacement parts out there and where to get them at. What batteries does it take? it has a corroded battery that looks to be a blue color that im going to take out tonight. other then that glass is good very few dings and other then a little corrosion inside the tube it looks good to go.

Bulb looks alot like a SF P60 bulb, but make of plastic. 

Thanks

USNRigger


----------



## lisantica (Jul 5, 2010)

I'll be eager to read what others think. My guess is that it's a Surefire 6P or 6R with an A14 or A19 extender.

Lisa


----------



## usnrigger (Jul 6, 2010)

well from going off what was said in the above post, looks like a old 6R. There is no markings on this thing what so ever. Now onto the second step of getting out one of the cells that is stuck in the main body. Ive tried the nice things so far little vinegar and so soda then i tried getting it loose with a hammer and derlin punch. So tommorro i will stick it the the ol'vise and see if i can get it to budge... Id like to be able to get this thing back up and running with a P60 bulb and some 123 3v in her. Any ideas on getting this cell out? think surefire will cover this under warranty lol?

Thanks 

USNRigger


----------



## KeyGrip (Jul 6, 2010)

Blue battery? Odd body extension? Could be an old 6 with SF's rechargeable conversion kit. Could you post a picture of the battery and any writing on the lamp assembly?

Oh, and :welcome:


----------



## BIGLOU (Jul 6, 2010)

That is a Surefire Z32 shock isolated bezel from some weapon light. The body I don't know its probably part of the weapon light. The knurlled tube is Surefire AN14 adapter to run a Blue SF B65 Ni-Cad rechargeable battery. (KR2-BK kit) The tailcap is a SF Z41. The light assembly I don't know. Once you take the battery out take the knurlled tube out and see if you could put in 2 CR123 batteries in and test the light bulb. You could run a P60 or P60L with that kit but look like you going to need the charger for that B65. The charger and B65 batteries are available on the SF website. I have seen chargers on ebay though.


----------



## scottshad (Aug 4, 2010)

it sure does look like a surefire, I think it is 6R....
I will be waiting to see what it is for sure!


----------

